# Koda and Rylee the Mutts



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Just thought I'd share a few pictures of my two dogs, Rylee and Koda. 

------

Rylee is a three year old Flatcoated Retriever mix. We adopted her back in 2010 at a shelter near Fort Worth, Texas. The shelter was literally overrun, which means the animals there weren't kept in the best conditions. Puppies were crammed together in cages, adult dogs were stuck in crate-sized kennels... Rylee in particular was absolutely infested with fleas, shy and dirty... but there was something about her I loved.

Now, three years later, she's a completely different dog. She's extremely intelligent, knowing over twenty tricks (and counting), she does well on leash, she gets along great with cats and other animals, she's well behaved in general... She does have a bit of stranger danger to her, but otherwise she has proven to be an awesome dog.





































--

Then we have Koda, who's currently around three and a half months old. He's what we believe to be an Aussie mix, but we're not entirely sure. Australian Shepherd, Husky, Golden retriever and yellow lab are all possibilities... The Lab and golden for the color, the husky and/or Aussie for the markings and features.

Whatever he is though, we already love him. Like all pups, he's dorky, playful, fun... Of course, being a puppy he's also a lot of work, but it's well worth it.

His story is that he was rescued late March or early April by a shelter near Ojai, California. A lady had allowed her female dog to have an accidental litter, and when born she neglected them completely. They were infested with fleas and ticks, underweight and lived in poor conditions. Luckily, Koda along with his siblings all got out of there alive, and have now all found new homes. 

When we first got him on May 30th, he was still a bit of a mess, though considering where he came from, he wasn't too bad off. But his coat was very dry and thin, he had dandruff, kennel cough and still had scabs from the fleas and ticks eating away at him. But now that he's gotten a nice bath, has been brushed regularly, is being fed a high quality diet, has plenty of toys and a new dog-friend to play with, he's improved tremendously. His dandruff is completely gone along with the scabs, his coat is already beginning to be thicker and softer and his kennel cough has cleared up nicely.

I look forward to seeing him grow up. 































---









​


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

You have beautiful pups!


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> You have beautiful pups!


Thank you ^^


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I love this pic. She seems to be saying "I'm too sexy for these pavers."


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

They are both beautiful.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dogs are cute. I can't believe that shelter though, allowing some dogs to get fleas. And how dare that woman ditch those precious puppies. Good thing there are kind people in this world, like you, who step up and help out these dogs. Good job to you!


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you all <3 And you can't exactly blame the shelter for their dogs having fleas in Rylee's case. Like I said, they were overrun with dogs... Probably didn't have the money to medicate them all. But at least the shelter I got Koda at was taking care of his flea and tick problem by the time we got him.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

They are both beautiful! I especially love Koda, she is going to grow up to be a very stunning looking dog. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply, but thank you ^^

Also thought I'd share the photo that the shelter took of him. I believe it was taken soon after they found him. Just amazing how much he's changed. I honestly can hardly tell its him.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG!
What beautiful pups!
Cute puppy pics and great shot of your sexy flat-coat retriever).

Roman we call him a "supersized" white errr... Golden Retriever too...
Lol! He is a pure bred Great Pyrenees but have the tempremant of a Retriever...








Waterdawg!

Likes to fetch Frisbee (un-pyr), loves to swim (un-pyr), friendly with everybody (can be aloof if he reads others' unfriendly vibe), speaks with "sof mouth" (how retriever use mouths to show & tell what they want... read that in some books lol)...:rockon:























Yah... a White errrr... Golden retriever "wannabe".


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, both REALLY gorgeous dogs! They sound like they're great. I love Koda's eyes.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Haha, thank you both ^^ And Roman is adorable; sounds like a very awesome dog to have around.

Also managed to get two more photos of Koda before my camera died on me. 



















I really need to get some more of them together.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^Awesome pics!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Very pretty dogs! Rylee is especially regal.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you again everyone  

Got yet another picture of Koda. Looks so much like a husky mix in this picture, lol.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^Awww... thats very much a "sexy" picture.
Lol!!!
Love the "eye" on this pic!


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol, thanks again 

Edit; Found this picture of Koda and the other dogs he came in with on a shelter volunteers Facebook... They all are from the same litter. Makes me more curious as to his breed. Dogs can have different fathers I believe, but still... The Black and Tan one as well as the little shorthaired girl makes me very curious .

http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i400/Lupen202/image-11.jpg


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Happi July 4th jic I am not around...

How about a Chesapeake Retriever with wire coat??? 
Koda is a great looking dog no matter the breed.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry for the very late reply, but thank you  Also got a ton more pictures of Koda;


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Such pretty dogs! Koda has such striking eyes and look at Rylee's glossy coat!


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry for such a late reply, but thank you ^^


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Koda is ADORABLE <3


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you 

I also managed to get a short video/vine of him doing speak. Ill miss his cute bark when he's older xD 

https://vine.co/v/hbeZzaPPTqq


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

And some pictures of them together


----------

